# Willard Bay Dog Training Area



## Greenhead_Slayer

I had a weird encounter with a guy this week out at Willard Bay Dog Training Area. I was doing some water work with my pup with using a DT launcher with the blank loads. He asked me if I didn't know how to read and that the signs clearly say no target or trap shooting. He claimed you can't even discharge a training pistol or blanks or anything of that nature. I certainly can't seem to find anything saying you can't discharge blanks or anything like that, am I wrong?


----------



## izzydog

Good question. I've never thought about it while shooting blanks and training.


----------



## cootlover

Cool I am glad the water is open .Why cant people mind there own **** bees wax .Was it some dip sh*t are a cop.


----------



## Hoopermat

Greenhead_Slayer said:


> I had a weird encounter with a guy this week out at Willard Bay Dog Training Area. I was doing some water work with my pup with using a DT launcher with the blank loads. He asked me if I didn't know how to read and that the signs clearly say no target or trap shooting. He claimed you can't even discharge a training pistol or blanks or anything of that nature. I certainly can't seem to find anything saying you can't discharge blanks or anything like that, am I wrong?


Since your blanks are simply a noise maker and do not fire a projectile there is noting illegal about it. Your good to go

Why is it when I am out doing this stuff I do t get any idiots harass me. I would love to have a conversation with them.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer

It wasn't a cop, I think the guy was either drunk or a few cookies short of a bakers dozen. He followed me halfway around the pond while I was trying to keep some distance from him chewing me out until I think he finally noticed I was open carrying. He got back on the dirt road and walked up over the dike, never did see a vehicle or atv.


----------



## cootlover

"Area closed to shooting except for dog training and waterfowl season .What's not funny the sign was full of bullet holes :shock:"


----------



## sknabnoj

Sorry this happened to you. Sucks. This is the kind of stuff that's made me get this nasty anxious feeling every time I see someone when I'm hunting or really doing anything outdoors. It used to be the opposite feeling where I'd love to talk to whoever was enjoying the outdoors with me. Crappy.


----------



## Hoopermat

In the past we have set birds out for dog training and shot them there. You just put a streamer on its leg. 
Never had a problem


----------



## bamacpl

cootlover said:


> Cool I am glad the water is open .Why cant people mind there own **** bees wax .Was it some dip sh*t are a cop.


What's the difference?


----------



## Bret

you are doing nothing wrong and using that area as it was intended. Go out again and train your dog.


----------



## Gianthead

Any ideas of where I can take a dog out to some water preferably a pond to get some pre season training in? Near Syracuse .


----------

